# It's been a year ago today



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

It has been a year since I lost my Uzzy. Just thinking about it tears me up again. I can hardly believe it has been a year. Someetimes it seems like it was just yesterday, then others it seems longer. 

I miss him so much. I can picture him with his one floppy ear and a stick always in his mouth. He could not function without his stick. I can see him clear as day. 

Miss you buddy.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG - I can't imagine. I don't wanna think when that happens to me. I couldn't STILL talk about it. God bless.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

some hurts don't heal.
as we get used to the hurt, it's not as sharp, but it's still there.
if pain is still there, then love is still there.
a love that will never go away.
a love that will never fade.
a love that will never go dull.

this is a bad week for us, too.
the aniversary of my dad's death, the aniversary of my bubby's death.
sharing in your sorrow, and in the joy of still loving ones that left us.


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

to you all i am so sorry. i know how hard it is to loose a pet, before we got marley, our 14 year old shihtzu had kidney failure. we will always have all the wonderful memories of him and our other 3 dogs we have lost over the past 20 years. again, i will be thinking of you all


----------

